# PIke live or dead bait



## pikefinderNY

Here in new york we use both silver and golden shiners for pike usually alive is there a better bait (sardines smelt etc...) and is dead better than alive


----------



## ruger1

pikefinderNY said:


> Here in new york we use both silver and golden shiners for pike usually alive is there a better bait (sardines smelt etc...) and is dead better than alive


I like to take a big dead smelt and rest it on the bottom with a small fat head chub on the hook as well to add just a bit of movement.


----------



## cut'em

We use dead bait that we let lay on the bottom and found the best place to use this was just out from where a stream or creek runs into the lake as if the dead bait floated down into the lake. Another good pike ice fishing tip, If your tired of bait flags when using live bait, bring a pair of scissors and cut the fin part of the tail off your bait. He'll try like hell to swim but wont have enough push to trip your flag.


----------



## barebackjack

We have good luck running smelt or hot dogs about 3-6 feet off bottom depending on water depth.

Seems we always catch the most on hot dogs, but the biggest on smelt.


----------



## pikefinderNY

so r u saying bait on the bottom is better than suspending it for larger pike?


----------



## cut'em

Bottom fishing seamed to get better as the season went on. as though more fish where dying towards the end of the season and pike related to this. Today I'd go 70 % and 30% dead. The only live bait I'd use is a 6" - 10"sucker


----------



## pikefinderNY

how far up from bottom do u fish with live bait?


----------



## ruger1

pikefinderNY said:


> how far up from bottom do u fish with live bait?


About a foot


----------



## worktosurvive hunttolive

i use a smelt cut in half. the best part is the head half and just throw it in they always seem to find it. never once have gotten skuned when doing this for northerns. good luck fishing.


----------



## pikefinderNY

i want to thank you all for your comments derby this weekend gonna tryem all we do have a few derbys that pay 800 an hour for any that might be interested its 500 200 100 3 biggest fish each hour for 7 hours all pike im in upstate ny 1/2 hour from canada thanks again and keep the tips coming tight lines 8)


----------



## 9manfan

Pike seem to find the bait where ever you put it, we usually have the bait 2 feet off the bottom, when we were in ND fishing pike a few years back all we used was dead smelt, we use live sucker chubs where we fish in Mn., usually 4-6" long, when pike are moving and hungry I believe they will find your bait, good luck!!!!


----------



## blhunter3

Smelt laying on the bottom have produced the biggest fish, and smelt about 6 inches to a foot off the bottom have produced alot of smaller ones.


----------



## pikefinderNY

I'll be heading out in the morning and will post the results and hopefully a few pics tommorow night thanks again all. Tight lines


----------



## smallmouth

I agree with you bl hunter....We seem to get the biggest pike here in Manitoba in the spring or fall with deadbaiting on the bottom..The bigger pike seem to scavenge more right off the bottom.Portuegese sardines or California sardines work best...We use a quicksrike rig with no weight and when the fish hits let him run till he stops...then tighten the line..


----------



## pikefinderNY

Guy I fish with 25+ pounder today hope to have pics tommorow


----------



## deadgoose

I use the biggest smelt I can find. I run one close to the bottom and the other 3-5 feet off. If that isnt working I'll run them right under the ice. I probably don't catch as many as the live bait users but it seems to produce larger fish day in and day out.DG


----------

